# Blood Parrots & Rainbow Fish



## Ganesh (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey All,

Hi I have got Blood parrots and Rainbpw fish in 30 Gallon Aquarium.. Can anyone help me to have some possible Tank mates for these fishes....


Ganesh


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Ganesh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Hi I have got Blood parrots and Rainbpw fish in 30 Gallon Aquarium.. Can anyone help me to have some possible Tank mates for these fishes....
> 
> ...



Welcome Ganesh! I'm sure you'll find the site helpful. I hate to say this, and I think many here will agree, but a 30 gal is already to small for Rainbow fish. I believe a Blood parrot is a cichlid? They get very large, if I'm not wrong. Putting that type of cichlid with rainbow fish, seems like a poor match, IMO. See what others say here. 

What type of Rainbows are they, and how many do you have? They are fish that need to be kept in a group of at least 5. 

Gwen


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

At one point I considered getting a blood parrot but I was intending it to go in my 60 gallon tank and realized that the tank was too small for a blood parrot. Will you be getting a much larger tank to re-home them into? At this stage, I wouldn't add any more fish as you are already over capacity.


----------



## Ganesh (Nov 27, 2011)

Inga said:


> At one point I considered getting a blood parrot but I was intending it to go in my 60 gallon tank and realized that the tank was too small for a blood parrot. Will you be getting a much larger tank to re-home them into? At this stage, I wouldn't add any more fish as you are already over capacity.



Ok !!! Thanks for your information !!!


----------



## Ganesh (Nov 27, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> Welcome Ganesh! I'm sure you'll find the site helpful. I hate to say this, and I think many here will agree, but a 30 gal is already to small for Rainbow fish. I believe a Blood parrot is a cichlid? They get very large, if I'm not wrong. Putting that type of cichlid with rainbow fish, seems like a poor match, IMO. See what others say here.
> 
> What type of Rainbows are they, and how many do you have? They are fish that need to be kept in a group of at least 5.
> 
> Gwen



Ok !!! Thanks for your information !!!


----------

